# Help with Aritsugu type and value



## s0real (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi all, I have these two Aritsugu, one yanagiba and one santoku that i just randomly bought when i was in Kyoto many many years ago. I did not know much about it when i bought it. I was wondering if anyone can tell me what type of Aritsugu they are (steel and construct) and the value of the knives. thank you all.

Regards,
Win


----------

